# Behringer ultragrahp fbq3102



## flara (Jun 23, 2008)

hola, tengo un ecualizador behringer ultragrahp fbq3102 nuevo recien llegado, pero tengo un problema, conecte la mesa de mezcla al eq y del ecu a la etapa, y me dio por tocar la zona de i/o y note que estaba muy caliente quemaba, entonces desconecte el eq y lo deje k se enfriara les desconecte la entradas y salida y lo volvi a encender y comprobe que aun se segia calentando, menos k cuando esta conectado y le esta llegando señal a la entradas, pero se calienta, mi pregunta es ¿es normal en su funcionamiento ese calor que genera la zona de conexiones de entrada y salidas de audio?, aunque se debiera a un corto circuito la el sistema se echaria abajo porque la intensida de corriente en el corte seria elevada y el sistema no podria trabajar, y el sistema trabaja con normalidad, los leds destellan y ecualizan correctamente ambos canales.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 23, 2008)

revisa la alimentacion si ed de 110 y le das 220


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 23, 2008)

Esa marca no tiene problemas, con la alimentacion, ademas este amigo dice q se le calientan segun entendi yo, los rca de entrada y salida? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? 

eso si q es raro
y bueh, si tiene garantia, devolvela, y sino abrila y fijate q onda. postea una foto, esquema algo.

saludos.


----------



## flara (Jun 24, 2008)

acontinuacion les mando la imagen trasera del eq y la esplicacion de donde se calienta, y la configuracion actual del dispositivo.

resumen breve 
zona de calor conexiones I/O
conexion de entrada - salida rca del mezclador entrada al eq xlr no balanceada
salida del eq - salida del eq xlr balanceada entrada al amplificador xlr balanzeada

con la alimentacion encendida y sin conectada nada a la entradas y salidas del eq se caliente en el mismo punto


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2008)

Podría ser que en ese lugar se allan fijado al panel posterior los reguladores de tensión y por eso se caliente.

¿ No te animas a quitarle la tapa ?


----------



## flara (Jun 24, 2008)

hola fogonazo, a quitarle la etapa me animo, pero esta nueva recien traida y no me gustaria perder la garantia, tengo bastantes conocimientos de electronica, un grado medio de equipos electronico de consumo y cf grado superior de sistemas de telecomunicacion e informaciónrmatico, y muxa experiencia en audio e iliminacion dmx, pero no me fio porque muchos dispositivos llevan precintos y otros sistemas para detectar si se abrio el terminal o no


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2008)

Entonces ve donde lo compraste o al servicio técnico y plantea tu duda a ver que alternativa te dan ellos.

Si en ese lugar estan fijados los reguladores podria ser que se caliente ligeramente, pero si te lo confirman "ellos", mucho mejor y sobre todo mas tranquilidad.


----------



## toto2712 (Abr 18, 2011)

ola al foro te comunico para tu tranquilidad el ecualizador behringer fbq3102 tiene justo en ese lugar un regulador de voltaje con todo y su base de aluminio, muy caliente si no pasa de 50 grados celsius promedio esta bien.
no se por que lo pusieron allí, deberían haber puesto lejos de las entradas y salidas.


----------

